# Tier status extended



## MARC Rider (Apr 30, 2020)

Just got an email from AGR:



> Tier Status – Your Select Plus status will be extended for an additional year, through February 28, 2022. We know that tier status is important to you and have made this update so that you don't need to worry about losing your benefits. No action is needed from you—your status will be automatically extended.



Well that's nice, as I suspect I won't be doing a whole lot of Amtrak traveling this summer, and maybe not even that much in the fall.


----------



## willem (May 1, 2020)

The version I received, which I expect is the same as what you received, went on to say this.




> *Travel Flexibility* – We are waiving change fees on all new or existing reservations made before May 31, 2020, including reservations booked with points, so you can book your future travel with confidence knowing your reservations are flexible.



That is the same phrasing, if I recall correctly, that prompted *oregon pioneer* to ask if it meant what it said. It seems like Amtrak has had plenty of time to change the phrasing if, as multiple members have reported agents saying, Amtrak intends it to mean that changes must be made by May 31.


----------



## the_traveler (May 1, 2020)

American Airlines has the same confusing statement.

For reservations or award reservations made before 5/31 for travel thru 9/30, there is no change or reinstatement fees. For reservations made after 6/1, there are no fees if canceled more than 60 days prior to departure.

So if I have a reservation on 10/12, because I booked in March, I have fees. However, if I book that same 10/12 flight on 6/1, because it is more than 60 days before departure, there is no fee?  That doesn’t make sense!

I’m trying to get clarification on this.


----------



## tim49424 (May 1, 2020)

MARC Rider said:


> Just got an email from AGR:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's nice, as I suspect I won't be doing a whole lot of Amtrak traveling this summer, and maybe not even that much in the fall.



I got that email too. Glad to know my Select Plus status has been extended and won't go to waste.


----------



## pennyk (May 1, 2020)

tim49424 said:


> I got that email too. Glad to know my Select Plus status has been extended and won't go to waste.


My status was also extended and I am thrilled.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 8, 2021)

In today's mail, I received my 2021 Select Executive card (valid through 2/28/22). Amtrak, did, in fact, extend tier status.


----------



## bms (Feb 8, 2021)

pennyk said:


> In today's mail, I received my 2021 Select Executive card (valid through 2/28/22). Amtrak, did, in fact, extend tier status.



Does anybody know if they also extended Select Plus?


----------



## pennyk (Feb 8, 2021)

bms said:


> Does anybody know if they also extended Select Plus?


It is my understanding that they are extending all tiers. I believe they send out SE first.


----------



## Tony in Ann Arbor (Feb 9, 2021)

Received my Select Plus card in Monday's mail


----------



## bms (Feb 9, 2021)

Great to hear, I'm out in Colorado trying to get a job and won't see the mail for a week. Literally the only reason I want Select Plus is to leave my bag in Chicago Union Station or to do work in the Metropolitan Lounge there, but it would be so hard to leave after having unlimited access for a while


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 9, 2021)

So far as I can tell nearly every major loyalty program has extended status as a result of the pandemic.









All the Airline and Hotel Loyalty Program Changes for 2021


From extending expiration dates to padding members' accounts.




www.cntraveler.com





If someone is part of a loyalty program that has _not_ extended status I would recommend calling and requesting one.


----------



## jis (Feb 9, 2021)

At Amtrak AFAIR I had no status and that too has been duly extended  Actually I had a Select Status for 2020, how or why I don't know. Haven't heard anything yet about 2021.

United also extended my Platinum Status for one year. Normally without any travel I should get a (Lifetime) Gold status.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 9, 2021)

jis said:


> At Amtrak AFAIR I had no status and that too has been duly extended  Actually I had a Select Status for 2020, how or why I don't know. Haven't heard anything yet about 2021.
> 
> United also extended my Platinum Status for one year. Normally without any travel I should get a (Lifetime) Gold status.


I got Amtrak status for the first time - for 2020. I've gotten close a few times and was close again at the end of 2020 and they decided to give it to me knowing people were not traveling as much as they normally would have been. (Most of my TQPs were from using my charge card, not traveling.  )


----------



## Twinkletoes (Feb 12, 2021)

I was pleased this week to get notice that my Select Tier Status has been extended until 2022. I'm looking forward to getting back on Amtrak. I can hardly wait to see the new station at NYP. I am scheduled for my second COVID vaccine tomorrow. I won't venture out until I see some concrete evidence that the pandemic is sufficiently under control.


----------



## daybeers (Jan 30, 2022)

I earned Select Plus almost 6 weeks ago and have yet to receive a card in the mail. Should I wait a little longer to call? My luck with AGR and BoA mail has been pretty terrible. Usually I call after the 4-6 week period they usually claim, and then they say sorry, we never sent it out! 

Since status always is through the end of February, I assume I'll get another card for March 1st at some point. When that happens, will I get more coupons in my account or are the coupons I got back in December it?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 30, 2022)

daybeers said:


> I earned Select Plus almost 6 weeks ago and have yet to receive a card in the mail. Should I wait a little longer to call? My luck with AGR and BoA mail has been pretty terrible. Usually I call after the 4-6 week period they usually claim, and then they say sorry, we never sent it out!
> 
> Since status always is through the end of February, I assume I'll get another card for March 1st at some point. When that happens, will I get more coupons in my account or are the coupons I got back in December it?


I'm still waiting for my Select Plus card - and having the date extended. I reached Plus back in late Nov or December. You can try to print out a card online - but it's not really print friendly.


----------



## jis (Jan 30, 2022)

I never got a Select Plus Card though I got the status in April or so. I figured maybe like United Amtrak is not sending out cards anymore since the information is available at the terminals for anyone that needs to know and it is available on Smartphones too.

In any case I had not taken my AGR or United status card out of my wallet in years, so it is one less thing to occupy space in my bulging wallet.

But who knows?


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 30, 2022)

I received such an email in December.




__





AGR extending tier status


Email received this morning from AGR: Dear John, We understand the importance of tier status and the benefits you receive as an Amtrak Guest Rewards® Select Plus℠ member. That’s why we are extending your Select Plus℠ status through February 28, 2023. No action is required by you, and we are...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## daybeers (Jan 30, 2022)

I just want the card  I certainly earned it!

Do they issue more coupons when the status is renewed in March, or are the coupons you get when you first earn the status all the ones you get for that year?


----------



## jis (Jan 30, 2022)

daybeers said:


> I just want the card  I certainly earned it!
> 
> Do they issue more coupons when the status is renewed in March, or are the coupons you get when you first earn the status all the ones you get for that year?


They issue fresh coupons for the new year of status, while some of the previous coupons expire too.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 30, 2022)

I got my "Congratulations on reaching Select Plus Status" email on 12/8/21. I have not heard anymore from them. I checked my profile a few minutes ago and it still shows 3/1/22.


----------



## daybeers (Jan 30, 2022)

jis said:


> They issue fresh coupons for the new year of status, while some of the previous coupons expire too.


Huh strange, so basically just extending the expiration by issuing new ones and making the old ones expire? So it would be a net zero change, right? Mine expire one year after the status was earned.


----------

